# Where is twmrc.system?



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

According to the twm() it is in /usr/local/share/X11/twm/system.twmrc, but it is not there.

As far as I remember, this file existed, because I edited one to personalize it.

BTW, there is an inflation of bloated or broken WM, and few meager alternatives. fvwm is not anymore usable. It remains twm and cwm.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

The file is indeed there. But the man page mentions at the end another file that do not exist: /usr/local/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc.

Perhaps is a correction of the man page necessary.

In the source are some sample configurations, I think they should be installed somewhere.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2017)

Useful tip, use pkg-info(8), for example: `pkg info -l <packagename>`. This will show you a list of files contained in the package. 


```
-l, --list-files
             Display all files installed by pkg-name.
```

Another useful one is pkg-which(8): 

```
# pkg which /usr/local/bin/tmux
/usr/local/bin/tmux was installed by package tmux-2.5_1
```


----------

